# Javascript ändern



## Neckar (12. Jun 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
das wird jetzt sehr komlpiziert, dass zu erklären was ich möchte, aber vielleicht schaffe ich es ja.

Dieses Javascript möchte ich entsprechend ändern:

------------------------------------------------------
<script language="JavaScript">
<!-- Versteckt das Script für ältere Browser --
function a(txt) {
self.status = txt
}
function b() {
self.status = ""
}
// --Ende Verstecktes Script -->
</script>
-----------------------------------------------------
Hierher springt das script zurück, wenn man auf den Button "oben" klickt --> <a name="Oben"></a>

Unterhalb von "<a name="Oben"></a>" ist gleich der erste Link.
Vorwort

Klicke ich auf "Vorwort" komme ich zu dem Detailierten Textinhalt von Vorwort

Dieser Link ist dafür zuständig, damit ich wieder nach oben komme
"<p align="right">nach oben</p>"

Ich habe jetzt z.B. 5 Verlinkungen, wie z.B. "Vorwort" Alle Links sind untereinander aufgeführt. Unterhalb der Verlinkungen erscheinen dann jeweils die detailierten Erklärungen.
Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass die Erklärungen immer unterhalb der Verlinkungen erscheinen, ohne dass die Verlinkunegn verdeckt werden?

Zum besseren Verständnis, wie das im Moment aussieht, hier mal der Link zu der betreffenden Seite

http://testchat.schoeneshaus-chat.de/...

Ich hoffe, ich habe es einigermasen verständlich ausgedrückt
Wie immer lieben Dank für jegliche Hilfe


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2007)

Du scheinst immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben das Javascript und Java 2 völlig verschiedene Sprachen sind   :noe:


----------



## Gast (12. Jun 2007)

Dann bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Ein mango muß man ja haben *schäm

Ich werde mir dann wohl ein anders Forum suchen müssen, denn direkt Javascript habe ich bei Euch leider nicht gefunden, oder habe es übersehen.

Gruß
Neckar


----------



## Wildcard (12. Jun 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich werde mir dann wohl ein anders Forum suchen müssen, denn direkt Javascript habe ich bei Euch leider nicht gefunden, oder habe es übersehen.


Was daran liegen mag das wir uns hier mit Java Programmierung beschäftigen und daher nichts mit Javascript am Hut haben.
Javascript und Java haben - ausser dem Namen - nichts gemein.


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Jun 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... *Javascript* und *Java 2* völlig verschiedene Sprachen sind   :noe:



 :shock: 

*Java 2?*  muß ich verpasst haben!    Wo gibt? 

(  )


----------



## Wildcard (13. Jun 2007)

Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *Java 2?*  muß ich verpasst haben!    Wo gibt?


Du benutzt noch nichtmal eine J2SE Version?  :shock: 
Man, lebst du hinterm Mond  :noe:


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Jun 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du benutzt noch nichtmal eine J2SE Version?  :shock:
> Man, lebst du hinterm Mond  :noe:



Nein! Werd' ich auch nicht.

Ich bin mit Java *1.*5 (*1.*6) vollauf zufrieden!   

Man muß doch nicht jeden Version_snamenrumgefrickel_-Quatsch mitmachen!   :meld:


----------



## merlin2 (13. Jun 2007)

Ich würde eher 1.5 in Klammern setzen.


----------

